
Google is labeling a Trump-supporting Republican state senator a “BIGOT” - Jerry2
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/4354nb/google-is-labeling-trump-supporting-republican-state-senator-a-bigot
======
jabn76
Vice: high quality journalism.

